
In China, Your Credit Score Is Now Affected by Your Political Opinions - SocksCanClose
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2015/10/it-could-be-worse.html
======
SocksCanClose
Cf. [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/13/planning-
machin...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/13/planning-machine)

